# Cold Weather Shooting



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I know heat and sun is bad for bands. But how about cold weather shooting? With the bands heating up from being shot and then cooling off quickly, that can't be good for band life can it? Is winter shooting a bad idea?

Nick


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Nick,
I never have a problem with cold weather shooting except the cold slows the bands down a bit and your fingers do get a bit cold. I never experienced problems. I always pre-stretch the bands a few times before I shoot when it's real cold. Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick I think cold weather is a relative term, when I lived in Minnesota cold was 30 below, now that I live in NY cold is around 20 above...I haven't been shooting long (this time around) but here in NY and with Flatband's wonderful bands...( nice plug..Huh??







) I haven't had any problems, now how they would hold up in a Mid-West cold snap I have no idea but I probably wouldn't be out shooting in one either...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Harp, I never shot in 30 below! Good God Bud that must be a treat! The bands must just crack!







Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Hey Harp, I never shot in 30 below! Good God Bud that must be a treat! The bands must just crack!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and you're luck if your fingers don't crack with them.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Thin rubber shoots much better that thick in cold weather. Tubes shoot real slow in cold weather. As long as it is not below freezing the bands should hold up well. Tex


----------

